# farmers sausage



## grimreeper (Nov 30, 2011)

hello all i am looking for a farmers sausage recipe. I know some one will come on and tell me to use the search function, i will save the person the trouble, i have done that. I had one recipe, and the sausage was very dry. I am looking for some thing that the family will like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2011)

I am curious as to which Recipe you tried...I saw no specific Farmer's Sausage listed...What are you looking for? In Central PA Farmer's Sausage can mean anything from Pork with S & P only, to a whole variety of herbs and spices...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 1, 2011)

grimreeper said:


> hello all i am looking for a farmers sausage recipe  Is it beef or pork?. I know some one will come on and tell me to use the search function, i will save the person the trouble, i have done that. I had one recipe,what is the recipe ? is it hot smoke or grill  and the sausage was very dry. I am looking for some thing that the family will like .what does your family like give us a clue .here is a link
> 
> to a post with all the links of sausage making .http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112964/sausage-recipes-and-resources


  find answer in red


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2011)

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index.htm

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2011)

With JJ on this

I lived and friends with many PA Amish who did farmers sausage. However to get them to give me recipies was very hard, they would only give so much info.

Anyways

Farmers sausage as JJ stated can be done many ways and called many types. Ring, Old fashioned, Chub and contain many ingredients or just basic s&p and cure. Some are dry and some are semi moist, some smoked and some fresh like farmers rope sausage.

Are you wanting smoked or fresh?


----------



## grimreeper (Dec 1, 2011)

ok i did 20 lbs of farmers sausage. It was 15 lbs of beef and 5 pounds of pork. The kit was country farmer, i smoked 1 lbs for 2 hrs to give it some smoke, then pulled and let it cool then wraped and into the freezer. The other 19 lbs were wraped and put into the freezer. I then cooked them up on my grill. The freash ones were dry, but not as dry as the ones i smoked. I am looking for a good recipe as i have some guys i work with they want some farmers sausages.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 2, 2011)

how about this:

http://www.sausagemaker.com/91320farmerspork.aspx

?


----------



## boykjo (Dec 2, 2011)

You can find a recipe here

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm#FRESH

Good luck

Joe


----------



## facemelter75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Your sausage is dry because it needs more fat.  Use fattier cuts of meat like pork shoulder and belly for your pork, or bacon which has or has not already been smoked.  Using smoked bacon will add the necessary fat and subtle smokiness which might allow you to achieve a great flavored sausage that can be cooked fresh but still taste smoked, thereby eliminating the need to risk drying out the meat in a smoker.  I personally use leaner cuts of beef like sirloin for the hearty flavor and add 4-5 slices of very smoky bacon (Burger's is the best imo but wherever you live, local is your best bet) per pound of lean meat.  Cheers.


----------



## chatterboss (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi there,

I use the Mennonite farmer sausage recipe  or you can buy the premixed,
 I use 50 # of beef. And  50 # of. Pork,  When you ground the meat , do not grind too fine.  I use a larger plate.
also . I also add extra fat in as well of extra water.
 You want your mixture very wet but not soupy,
If you use manual stuffer I'd better then using power stuffer as it tend to grind the meat finer which makes dryer.
Then I smoke over night,,


----------



## chatterboss (Dec 8, 2014)

Google on :

Www.edmontonbutchersupplies.com

Look under spices for premix. Mennonites farmer sausages.

Also same for:

Www.halfordshides.com/premix spices.

They  both carry the Mennonite Farmer Sausage Premix.  

I went ant checked my plate,

It's a 1/4 inch hole plate. You can go next size as well and add extra fat in your meat....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 8, 2014)

Your links don't work for me Chatterboss


----------



## cdn offroader (Dec 9, 2014)

EDIT- Noticed the started date on this one


----------

